# Installing a Antennacraft MXU59



## southofi-10 (Apr 6, 2008)

I'm replacing a antennacraft mxu47 with a mxu59. Question. If I have 2 of the mxu59's would it be a good idea to stack them?I know it might not be worth the hassle since the antenna by itself should work well,but I do happen to have 2 brand new ones and wanted a little feedback. 
These antennas are great and light weigh.If it works anything like the 47 I'm guessing there is no reason to stack. 
What ya think??


----------

